# Herding Dog Breeds and Superficial Chronic Keratitis. A 'Cure'?



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

This is just a curious bit of info I want to pass on in case someone else might have a dog with the condition.

We have a 14 year old German Shepherd/Border Collie who has suffered from Superficial Chronic Keratiits for most of his life. 

For several years, Reese, the dog was left with my husbands ex-wife. His condition was left untreated and became much worse by the time my husband got him back 2 years ago. We resumed his regular treatment of opthamolic antibiotics and steriod drops. His eyes improved, but not by much. 

About 6 months ago, we ran out of his steriod drop and had a lot of difficulty getting refills.

So this is where it get's a little odd....

I have learned to follow my gut over the years. My gut is usually right. In Reese's case, my gut told me to give him a larger dose of high quality Norweigan cod liver oil and one raw egg at night. 

Ohter than the lack of steriods and antibiotics, the edition of egg and fish is the only thing that changed. Reeses has continued on the same vitamins, supplements and dog food. 

His eyes are clearing up. I can actually see his pupils. 

At first, I thought I was imagining an improvement. Then I really started to wonder if they are better. A few days ago, I pulled his lids back to look at the white parts of his eyes. Even the white parts of his eyes look remarkably better. 

Maybe it's just coincidence, maybe not. But if you have a dog suffering from this condition, it doesn't cost much to add some fish oil and a raw egg to the food bowl every night. It might help.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Just thought I would add that the fish oil and eggs are organic. The egss are also cage free.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Interesting. My ophthalmologist recommends that I use flaxseed oil daily to help with chronic dry eye. Perhaps the conditions are related? My doctor said that you can basically take as much as you want until you see an improvement.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

artgecko said:


> Interesting. My ophthalmologist recommends that I use flaxseed oil daily to help with chronic dry eye. Perhaps the conditions are related? My doctor said that you can basically take as much as you want until you see an improvement.


My rats LOVE flax seed oil. Do your rats love it too?


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Never tried giving it to them honestly lol. I use the gel caps and they are so expensive that I haven't ever thought of giving it to the rats. I have given them some olive oil before and they loved that.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

artgecko said:


> Never tried giving it to them honestly lol. I use the gel caps and they are so expensive that I haven't ever thought of giving it to the rats. I have given them some olive oil before and they loved that.


Oh I see. My flax seed oil is in a small bottle I keep in my fridge. I put some in my smoothies, can't feel the taste but it tastes good anyway, IMO.


----------

